# lotion calculator?



## Becky (Sep 9, 2007)

Has anyone found such a thing, a lotion calculator? I'm just starting to experiment with lotion & cream making, and something like that would make things easier to work out.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 9, 2007)

If you send me a PM with your regular email addy, I can send it to you as an attachment.

Irena


----------



## Becky (Sep 10, 2007)

Have PM'd you Irena, thanks heaps!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 12, 2007)

Becky said:
			
		

> Have PM'd you Irena, thanks heaps!



You're welcome!  

Irena


----------



## pink-north (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey Irena would you be willing to share that information with me as well? I'd be interested in a lotion calculator.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 17, 2007)

pink-north said:
			
		

> Hey Irena would you be willing to share that information with me as well? I'd be interested in a lotion calculator.



Sure; send me a Pm with your regular email addy.

Irena


----------



## Gaffanon (Oct 5, 2007)

May I have a copy of that as well it sounds great


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 5, 2007)

Gaffanon said:
			
		

> May I have a copy of that as well it sounds great



Send me a PM with your email addy.

Irena


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Gaffanon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've sent you a PM,
I'm new to the site but not new to soap making but i'm just starting to make creams and lotions.   I've found one recipe that I like but i'd like to get creative and start making my own recipes like I did with my soaps.

thanks
~kris


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 18, 2007)

faithy said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's on the way.  

Irena


----------



## canyonhorses (Oct 30, 2007)

Will it work for goats milk also? If so I would like a copy also. I have only found one recipe for goats milk lotion and would like some others. What about body creams? Do you know if any of them use goats milk. Sorry I am new to this.
thanks
Paula


----------



## dixichiq (Oct 30, 2007)

*Lotion Calculator*

I'd love one too!!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 31, 2007)

If you would like the lotion calculator send me a PM with your regular email addy.

Irena


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Nov 21, 2007)

Irena,
I was thinking about trying lotions and such too (not sure if I'll be able to follow through with it or not..) so I'd like to PM you for the calculator aswell, if that's ok?


----------



## safire_6 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would love to have the lotion calc too.  I'll send a PM.


----------



## spotts71 (Dec 25, 2009)

Sent a PM for the calc. Will it give you info on fresh milk as well as adding the powdered milk?


----------



## monica123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'd love one too if it is still available


----------



## pocalucha (Sep 5, 2010)

Would it be possible to send me the lotion calculator?

Thanks


----------



## kmarvel (Dec 2, 2014)

soapbuddy said:


> If you would like the lotion calculator send me a PM with your regular email addy.
> 
> Irena



Why not just post the lotion calculator here in this Forum???


----------



## new12soap (Dec 2, 2014)

Since this thread is 7 years old, I am not sure the person that had it is still active here. You may want to start a new thread to see if anyone has a lotion calculator they would be willing to share.


----------



## kmarvel (Dec 2, 2014)

new12soap said:


> Since this thread is 7 years old, I am not sure the person that had it is still active here. You may want to start a new thread to see if anyone has a lotion calculator they would be willing to share.



Great idea!!!   I will, thanks.


----------



## reinbeau (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh my goodness, I didn't even realize it was 7 years old!!  Ooops


----------



## cgawlik (Dec 2, 2014)

http://www.sbwave.com/lotion/ 

I have used this one a few times but tend to like to do the math myself...

Here is a site that has some pretty decent guidelines..

http://www.cheatography.com/emmajane/cheat-sheets/ingredient-ratios-for-lotion-making/#comments

Hope it helps


----------



## kmarvel (Dec 9, 2014)

cgawlik said:


> http://www.sbwave.com/lotion/
> 
> I have used this one a few times but tend to like to do the math myself...
> 
> ...



Thanks, cg.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 9, 2014)

"...Why not just post the lotion calculator here in this Forum??? ..."

I can think of a couple of reasons. We can't post files on SMF other than image files or pdfs, and those file formats are not practical for a calc. Irena may also not have wanted her calc spread far and wide on the internet, even if she could have shared the calc in this thread.


----------



## kmarvel (Dec 17, 2014)

DeeAnna said:


> "...Why not just post the lotion calculator here in this Forum??? ..."
> 
> I can think of a couple of reasons. We can't post files on SMF other than image files or pdfs, and those file formats are not practical for a calc. Irena may also not have wanted her calc spread far and wide on the internet, even if she could have shared the calc in this thread.



Makes sense, DeeAnna.  Thank you for the clarification.   :razz:


----------

